# C5 A6 Avant suspenion options



## ADNC (May 6, 2015)

just picked up a C5 Avant 2.8 awd. i have been looking for springs or coilovers and havent found any specific for the avant, will the ones for the sedan work


----------



## dnl_avant (Jun 6, 2016)

St coil overs are good

Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

H&R sells avant c5 a6 sport & race springs

Other then springs everything else isn't cheap. i'm going to go with a cup kit & that starts out at like $700 or $800. 

With 18s & 215/45 tires I only need 1.75" front & 1.5" rear for a nice daily driver look.

Coilovers start around $2500

Bags start around $3500


Raceland sells the a4 coilovers $399 that they say works for the Avant BUT when i said A6 they was like no nope notta. said most came with air suspension. NOT MINE


----------

